# Is Wellness Core Grain Free Indoor Formula Protein Focus Okay for Hedgehogs?



## Miles' Mom (May 1, 2014)

I recently acquired a six week old hedgehog and was unable to get its regular food right away. I purchased the Wellness Core Grain Free Indoor Formula and was wondering if it was acceptable for my hedgehog. 

Crude Protein is not less than 38%
Crude Fat is not less than 12% and not more than 14%. 

I know they need a high protein, low fat diet, but they have to be in a certain range. Is this food okay to feed? I have watched his poop and it appears normal (except for today it turned green but I fed him a piece of banana, so that might be the cause). If this food is not acceptable, what do you recommend as far as either a cat food or a hedgehog food. I have heard that Mazuri is good but I am not sure. Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If this food isn't his regular food, his poop is going to probably stay green for a bit. Hedgehogs don't usually do well with sudden changes. Is there any way you can get some of his old food from the breeder? A good breeder should send home at least 2-3 weeks of the food the baby is used to.

I would look for another food, or a lower protein food to mix in with it. 38% is a little too high - most people consider the protein cut-off to be 35%. They do need a high protein diet, but that was started when "high protein" was in the 30's. Nowadays, high protein foods can be 40-50%, which is too high for hedgies! Hedgehog foods aren't very good at all, particularly Mazuri. Here's a couple stickies that might help - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...3034-beginner-s-guide-hedgehog-nutrition.html and http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html


----------



## Miles' Mom (May 1, 2014)

I checked this morning and his poop is the normal color now, dark brown and solid. I think it was the banana I gave him that turned the poop green. He seems to really like the wellness, and will eat all of what I give him. Do you think that if I mixed it with the lower protein Wellness Indoor Health, which has Crude Protein (Not Less Than) 30.0%, 
Crude Fat (Not Less Than) 12.0%, and Crude Fiber (Not More Than) 5.0%, the high protein in the Core he is eating right now will be balanced out, or should I just phase him off of it completely? I don't want to feed him anything that will hurt him, but I'm new at mixing things and want to give him good food.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah, okay, glad he adjusted well to the new kibble then! Sounds like he's an easy guy to work with, heh.

Personally I'd choose a different brand - part of the benefit of mixing two or more foods is if one brand becomes unavailable due to a recall or shortage, you'll still have one that hedgie is used to & don't have to panic about getting something new. As long as the other food has closer to 30% protein & he does eat both of them, I think the high protein of Core won't be too bad.  If you do want to stick with Wellness, that one sounds fine. If you want to look into other brands, Blue Buffalo might be a good one to look at. It's been pretty popular recently on the forum (with both owners & hedgehogs), and has a wide variety of choices. I know some of them are around 30% protein & would make a good option to mix with the Core.


----------



## Miles' Mom (May 1, 2014)

He's still a little scared, but I've been trying to handle him every day for long periods of time and he's definitely adjusting pretty well, just slightly grumpy when I wake him up. =) I took your advice and bought Blue Buffalo Basics Limited Ingredient Grain Free (Turkey and Potato flavor). I hope he likes it but I'm going to mix the two together so hopefully he'll do well with both


----------

